# DIAMONDHEAD, SUNDAY JANUARY 10 SETUP - ONLINE



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

DIAMONDHEAD VIDEO IS NOW ONLINE SHOWING SETUP OF 3 LAYOUTS.

REGARDS,

WILL


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Make it a bit simpler for the people you wish to attract to the site if you list HOW when you advertise it!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see if this works (grabbed the code from Thumper's page.)

*Watch webcam
*
_Live image code removed and converted to link at Pete's request - Dwight_


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey - audio too! What are those guys up to...


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry about the interruption. Power was disconnected and everything shut down.

As for the size of the photo, it is limited by the speed of the Internet Wireless we are dealing with, so sorry on that.

I'll be moving the camera around to show active areas, and hopefully no more power disconnects.

Will


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be greaty when they start running trains. Audio and picture are great. Wish I was gonna be there.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW

Almost like being there....
hear its cold way down there....


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

We can hear you !!!! 
careful what you say......


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Put a marker up where the camera is so people do not camp there. te hee


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I see lots of folks I know, 
Can't wait to get there Wednesday. 
Hope the weather is warmer, many have heavy duty clothing. (southern style-not what we northerners would wear) 
Save some track time for me. 
Tom 3


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Im bringing my Dell mini 9, all I have to do is get the computer to connect to the internet and its on, it has a built in camera and mic, so I can place this in a secondary spot, maybe on the green layout side, Maybe even hook it in ads a secondary camera to thumpers page. Ill be there tommorrow around 2 pm 


This laptop (netbook they call it) is only 9 inches by 6.7 inches (very small) 

My little rig (not my picture though), 











I can even tether it to my hacked iphone for internet (assuming they have 3g out there), but depending on the tower, it might be slower or faster than hotel wireless. ( I have unlimited internet access on the phone)


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

if you guys are monitoring this site.... 
Picture is fine but there is a bit of an ECHO ECHO ECHO......


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

if you guys are monitoring this site.... 
Picture is fine but there is a bit of an ECHO ECHO ECHO......


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

makme sure you have either mylargescale.com closed or the second window closed, I did this earlier, I had 2 videos opened (one inside this post + the chat room one)


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

the chat window so you can talk to who is at diamondhead, 

http://www.stickam.com/largeChatNew.do?uId=179164745


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very cool being able to sit at work and watch the DH goings-on. Thanks for setting this up!!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thankful the embedded video on the first page gets around our WebSense internet filter. But tommorow late, I won't need the internet to watch the activites!


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am posting pictures ; 


http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/wpandyr/Diamondhead2010# 

Rod


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod
Appreciate the photo post and enjoying the live feed from DH10!!


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jackie and I sure wish we were there!!! Miss it immensely! My vehicles just don't seem to want to go back every time we go! Blown engines twice on the return trip


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Could someone please place a large sign next to the camera that reads: 

"If you are going to stand in front of this camera and block the view then please do something more interesting than show your bald spot!"


----------



## Atlantic (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the action.

From snowy England


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it was working a few minutes ago (4pm) - and now I think Stickam is down . . . :-(


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is very slow to update... and tell the fellow standing in front of the camera he has some lint on the back of his shirt.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

it's not me but is sure is nice to be able to stand in front of the camera. 

FYI, Dave Hottman has been running several of his engines, including Super Ruby, pulling 4 cars with a 30 pound weight on each plus the caboose, total weight of 127 pounds...


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod;
Just want to thank you for posting the pics and videos. Greatly enjoying them
Noel


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks for the pix from hot and sticky Australia 35 - 43 Deg Celcius.







I'd pay just about anything to be there with you but alas!
Hows about turning some lights on, it looks awfully dark in there.







Looking forward to the report in the SitG magazine.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, a shout out to Steam Tom 1 and will, gonna miss you this week, however seeing the videos of tom drinking his funky beer, I wanna say he is an IPA man. It was a year ago, so I might lose a few points. 

I get to go away and play with trains for a few days this weekend. However it is nothing like waking up at 0300 and going into the arena with a (or watching a ) coal fired loco; with the hidden agenda of setting off a fire alarm


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't heard the fire alarm go off this year yet. I brought some of my own dirty coal this year too. Smoked out the center of the white oval today pretty good lol.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_Hey - there's wimmin there, and they are kissin' the guys ! Before 9am (it's 8:50 in MD.)! (Mugging for the camera too.)

I thought this was a wholesome train operation. . . _


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 

Loved your photos and video. That #480 has a serious chuff - bark box or chuffer? [Reply next week if you like!]


----------

